# 3 Day Week



## kar102 (18 Feb 2009)

Just been informed that i am on a 3 day week starting next week,  not sure where to start in what or if i am entitled to anything


----------



## placidgirl (18 Feb 2009)

a friend of mine was on a three day week and also entitled to a small amount of dole but his circumstances may have been different to yours so if i were you id go to your social welfare office and ask them what if anything you'd be intitled to


----------



## Smashbox (18 Feb 2009)

First port of call is the Social Welfare office, they will help you with any claims you can make.


----------



## allthedoyles (18 Feb 2009)

Ensure you go to SWO on first day of unemployment , otherwise you will lose, as claims are not backdated . Only given from first day you sign on . ( note , nothing for first 3 days ) 

Bring long version birth cert , ID and P60 with you .

Apply for medical card immediately / FIS if applicable .

Keep copy of you P60/ other documents , payslips etc , 

As your weekly earnings are now going to fluctuate above and below various amounts for 2009 , you will probably be entitled to PRSI refund ( claim in Jan 2010 ) 

If you do receive medical card , tell your employer and you need not pay the 2% health levy


----------



## Black Sheep (19 Feb 2009)

And continue to inform your employer that you wish to return to full time employment just in case redundancy is looming. It could affect your redundancy payment


----------



## irish_bhoy (1 Mar 2009)

i started a 3 day a week in january,i get 80 a week so its prob around that,what i want to know is how many months can u do a 3 day a week


----------



## asky123 (1 Mar 2009)

You can do a 3 day week for 12 months


----------



## eeyore2502 (1 Mar 2009)

Irish bhoy, how long did it take for you to start getting payment. I registered in my local welfare office at the start of February and have yet to get a payment!


----------



## Welfarite (2 Mar 2009)

eeyore2502 said:


> Irish bhoy, how long did it take for you to start getting payment. I registered in my local welfare office at the start of February and have yet to get a payment!


 

There are various posts/threads on the delays been experienced in getting initial payments due to the pressure of work on understaffed local offices. It varies from office to office and could be up to three months! The average time is 5 weeks for JA, 2 weeks for JB per the stats. but you know what they say about stats. and damn lies!!


----------



## eeyore2502 (2 Mar 2009)

Thanks, hopefully it won't be too much longer.


----------



## maz69 (2 Mar 2009)

[quote

If you do receive medical card , tell your employer and you need not pay the 2% health levy[/quote]

if you have a medical card you wont have to pay the new levy either.

you need to tell your employer who will need to see the card


----------



## Alfiepcp (3 Mar 2009)

Hi,

I've heard that after four consecutive weeks you're entitled to ask to be made full time again or made redundant....  Is this true or is it an urban myth?...

If true, does anyone know the particular legislation or even pamphet I can get hold of?


----------



## eeyore2502 (3 Mar 2009)

Some of the people I work with got their first payment today and we registered at the start of the month, and mine will be next week they said they never got one of my slips that I handed in!

Not sure about being made full time again or redundant but would be interested if there is come about it.


----------



## Snork Maiden (3 Mar 2009)

Extract from www.citizensinformation.ie

*Claiming redundancy*

If a lay-off or a short-time situation exists and has continued for 4 weeks or more, or for 6 weeks in the last 13 weeks, you may give your employer a notice in writing of your intention to claim redundancy under the Redundancy Payments Acts 1967-2007. You must do this no later than 4 weeks after the period of lay off or short time has ended. 

Unless your employer gives you a counter-notice within 7 days of your notice, you may be entitled to a redundancy payment provided that you qualify for redundancy.  If your employer gives you a counter-notice within the allotted time, it must be to the effect that within 4 weeks of the date of your claim for redundancy, it will be possible to offer you not less than 13 weeks work without lay off or short time.

You should note that if you claim redundancy in this way you are considered to have left your job voluntarily and therefore you will lose any right to notice from your employer under the Minimum Notice and Terms of Employment Acts 1973-2001. However if you have been laid off and you are subsequently made redundant by your employer you do not lose your notice entitlements.


----------



## Alfiepcp (3 Mar 2009)

Thanks Snork....  That's clarified things


----------

